

Parents seek US probe into son's Singapore death - darksuiyoken
http://sg.finance.yahoo.com/news/parents-seek-us-probe-sons-180817197.html

======
mrb
_"The Todds said they would feel comfortable handing over the hard drive only
if the FBI takes over as the lead agency investigating the death."_

This makes no sense at all. Someone should tell the Todds it is possible to
image an harddrive perfectly (preserving file timestamps, etc) and distribute
copies.

